# Hard drive and DVD drive on same IDE cable.



## Hoehaver (Jul 21, 2008)

what is the correct way to do this? i have a sata drive which my OS is on. then i only have one ide slot on my mother board. i have a 200 gig hard drive with All my information on it. 
i was just wondering. what is the proper way to hook a hard drive and dvd drive to the same ide cable. which one should be the slave?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

It doesnt matter. The cdrom drive will slow the hdd down to its speed
no matter what., which is ata33. Ata33 is probably the wrong term,
but its the only way I can explain it. The fastest thing on a ide chain
can only go as fast as the slowest one, if that makes any sense to 
you. With sata being the way of the future for drives this problem 
occurs more often than not. That combo will be ok for storage, but
dont expect great speed outta that hdd. If you want the speed back
get a sata cd/dvd drive and put the hdd by itself on the cable.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you thought of an IDE to SATA adapter? Saves you having a hard drive and optical drive on the one cable.
Here's an example.....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/IDE-SATA-Bi-Directional-Adapter/dp/B000YSMBSW


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Do those things actually work? I tried one once, no joy at all.
Maybe I got a bad one, Ive been turned off by them since.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I've only tried the one and it worked.
Saying that, I would'nt want one on my own system. I'd rather invest in a SATA DVD Drive.


----------

